# Pipe Creek Drawing



## ErieAngler

Ringmuskie and I drove the 2.5 hours north last night to participate with the other 400 some odd hunters in the Pipe Creek and East Sandusky Bay drawings. I was thinking we'd be doing great if one of us got drawn for one of the hunts. Not only did I get drawn 36th for the Pipe Creek but he got 38th and then I also got drawn for the East Sandusky Bay hunt. Yeah baby! Bring on the season.

I'm looking forward to November now! Thanks for going buddy - hopefully we'll keep this momentum going through the season.

Anyone else get drawn? 

Anyone ever hunt the East Sandusky Bay area?


----------



## Ransom244

Congrats, you did better than me, drove all of ten minutes to get there just to find out that i forgot my licence and they wouldn't let me sign up. We had seven guys included me that hunt together that were there, and only had one guy get drawn.


----------



## quackpot

congrats hope you use alot of shells.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

congrats guys!!! hopefully the luck continues at the hunts


----------



## armyMOSfishin

How and where do you find out about these drawings? Is it too late for any other future drawings at other hunting areas? I wouldn't mind trying this out. I don't have all of the gear yet and if I couldn't go I'd give it to someone so the opportunity doesn't get wasted(Probably someone on this website). I wouldn't even know what gear to bring for sandusky area hunting( including Pickerel creek and magee marsh areas). Are there hunting posts/blinds already established or is someone given a zone to hunt on that particular day and they can navigate anywhere in their zone?( example: Bonka boat, canoe or blind)
Congrats too the fellas that got picked.


----------



## ringmuskie9

It was a good trip. Seems like we got pretty lucky. Although it made it worth the trip especially getting back at 1am


----------



## KingFisher89

Erieangler we had east sandusky bay last yr opening week off big duck season and did really well but the only way to hunt it is with a layout boat and you have to have north winds because its really shallow back in there unless you have a surface drive motor. I got drawed this yr for pipe but got a late draw but last yr me and my dad made out like bandits we had the bay opening week and 2 permits for pipe but didnt even use the pipe permits due to no ducks in the area


----------



## quackpot

Never been to one of the drawings. Sounds like a good thing. I would have to buy a layout boat. Lol


----------



## WalleyeGuy

We went to the Magadore draw instead of the the pipe.
Nearly every person that was there got a blind for a week.
The Pipe is a good hunt if the time and weather is right.


----------



## InlandKid

went to pipe creek also and got november 2nd got blind D as in DUCKS! pumped and can't wait. september 1st can't come soon enough.


----------

